# Question about Club Select



## chemteach (Jul 15, 2016)

I purchased several resorts (all resale) with a company that was later purchased by DRI.  I then purchased points with DRI in order to bring all my other resorts into DRI so I could use the units as DRI points.  The DRI purchase was about 7 years ago.  At that time, Club Select existed, but I don't remember anything about being able to deposit my non-DRI weeks (I also own a few other timeshare weeks) into DRI.  

So - to the question - does anyone know if all DRI owners can deposit non-DRI weeks into DRI for points using Club Select?  Or did this have to be written into a contract at the time of purchase?  I have been reading about Club Combo and know that this seems to have replaced Club Select.  I already have Gold membership in DRI - and don't care about depositing weeks to try to get to platinum.  I am just wondering if I should be able to deposit my other timeshare weeks into DRI to get more DRI points for reservations.

Thanks in advance for any help!  (I'm actually quite happy with my DRI ownership.  Being able to deposit my other weeks to get DRI points would be a great advantage!)


----------



## Michael1991 (Jul 15, 2016)

chemteach said:


> So - to the question - does anyone know if all DRI owners can deposit non-DRI weeks into DRI for points using Club Select?  Or did this have to be written into a contract at the time of purchase?  I have been reading about Club Combo and know that this seems to have replaced Club Select.



Yes, Club Combination has replaced Club Select. My understanding is that deeded weeks are assigned to Club Combo only when a purchase is made. They cannot be deposed later (unless you make another purchase). So the answer to your first question is "no" and to your second question, "yes". 

I got this information from a sales agent so it could be a lie. The agent said Diamond didn't want people becoming members and then acquiring deeds at no cost in order to add points.


----------



## tperez (Jul 16, 2016)

*Was told Club Select expired after 5 years*

We had purchased from DRI and were enrolled in Club Select to enable us to deposit our other timeshare weeks for points.  We never tried to do it until just last year and were told that our ability to deposit into Club Select expired after 5 years.  But that we could "renew" this option by purchasing more points and enrolling in Club Combo.  Decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## post-it (Jul 18, 2016)

tperez said:


> We had purchased from DRI and were enrolled in Club Select to enable us to deposit our other timeshare weeks for points.  We never tried to do it until just last year and were told that our ability to deposit into Club Select expired after 5 years.  But that we could "renew" this option by purchasing more points and enrolling in Club Combo.  Decided it wasn't worth it.



I just log on to Club Select, it looks like I can still purchase a week or use points for a week.


----------



## 47vampire (Jul 19, 2016)

Sounds like you might have been an ILX owner.  We owned additional timeshares that weren't in ILX.  We used to give them our week in Hawaii from time to time and get additional time with them.  It worked great for us. DRI does not have that program and did not offer anything like that in the transition.  They divided our points from our every other year ownership and gave us annual points.


----------

